# Frog spazzed out is it DEAD??



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

omg my frog started spazzing out like it was having a seizure now its stiff. this are my first dart frogs that i just bought and i dont know if this is normal i was just looking at them and it just started trembling. IS IT DEAD? please respond


----------



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

neva mind guys it just started moving that was the freakiest thing the way it started shaking like that i thought i gave it a heart atttack by looking at it..lol.


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Quick question what vitamin sups are you using ?That type of behavoir is most usually not a good thing and is a sign of failing health . Vitamins or lack of the right ones is typically the cause .
Darren


----------



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

i just bought the forgs this sunday and they just started eating 2 days ago i havent used any supplements yet


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

:shock: possibly start using some ! Good luck , try using repcal- herptivite w/ vit. mix 1.1 it's what most of use use here w/ great results .
Happy frogging, 
Darren Meyer


----------



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

i just went and got ReptoCal and it includes calcium and vitamin D3.. it says for all reptiles tho i asked the lady if it was good for frogs she said its fine. is this stuff good enough or no


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

*Tree frog did the same thing*

My tree frog did the same thing a while back. It lived a "handicapped" life for about 2 months after that. It was never agian fast enough to catch food. Those supplements are important to all frogs.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

The Rep-Cal is a good start to address any calcium deficiency. As Darren mentions in his response, it's a good idea to also supplement with Herptivite which provides vitamins, amino acids, etc. Herptivite contains beta-carotene instead of vitamin A which makes it safer for frogs.

Good luck and hope your frog starts doing better.

Bill


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Stressed-out or scared darts may belly up and play dead.


----------



## mack (May 17, 2005)

i was advised early on that there are several products with similar names but rep-cal is the one recommended here. i don't know if repto-cal was a typo, nor do i claim to know the difference in products, i just thought i'd pass on what i was told by a breeder. good luck...


----------



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

well the lil frog that spazzed out yesterday looks like it is dying or has become paralyzed. i have seperated it from the other 2 and it hasnt moved. the poor thing is barely moving


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

Yes, i believe that as someone mentioned, ReptoCal isn't the same thing as Rep-Cal, and if iremember correctly, was actually not good to be using on our frogs... 










that's the stuff you should be using. good luck!


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah, Reptocal is not Rep-Cal and I just spaced over the spelling, figured it was a typo. Reptocal has a fair amount of Vitamin A and also contains phosphorous in about a 5:1 calcium/phosphoruous ratio. Vitamin A toxicity is a potential.

Rep-Cal contains phosphorous free calcium carbonate with Vitamin D.

We've had excellent results with daily dusting using 1:1 Rep-Cal:Herptivite.

Bill


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I remember reading somewhere (someone help me out here) of a legendary frogger who had that problem every now and then, and found that sprinkling some crushed tums on the frog helped...the only reason I mention this (without remembering the exact details) is if the frog will not eat, oral calcium supplements will not work, with the exception of force-feeding some calcium paste (which I also read about... :roll: somewhere :roll: ).
Good luck!


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

Dancing frogs said:


> I remember reading somewhere (someone help me out here) of a legendary frogger who had that problem every now and then, and found that sprinkling some crushed tums on the frog helped...the only reason I mention this (without remembering the exact details) is if the frog will not eat, oral calcium supplements will not work, with the exception of force-feeding some calcium paste (which I also read about... :roll: somewhere :roll: ).
> Good luck!


Here you go...



> It’s important to realize that handling and transporting these frogs cause them quite a bit of stress. This may result in behavior that closely imitates death. They spasm, stretch their legs, bend their arms and then become absolutely still. They appear to be dead and may remain like this for more than an hour, or even overnight. But beware; they may not be dead at all! In complete frustration, I have actually left such a frog in the vivarium overnight and returned the next morning to find it alive and seemingly healthy. So, do not throw away any frog that appears dead too soon! Treat you frogs as if they were fish, watch them in their terrarium but do not make a habit of taking them out and handling them.
> 
> In the above paragraph, I describe a condition which is believed to be hypocalcemic tetany. After some intense activity, stress, or after hypothermia, a frog may respire so fast (hyperventilate) that it blows off sufficient carbon dioxide for the ionized blood calcium to drop, leading to spasms. Dr. Jack Frenkel states that he usually keeps a couple of TUMS in his greenhouse and by rubbing them together he drops some calcium carbonate powder on the frogs skin, which he later mists to help the calcium absorption. Their spasms generally disappear quickly he has found - however he has not been able to run a controlled experiment or to measure blood calcium. Try it. Frogs in which this occurs may also be low in vitamin D, which can be dusted on them too, and later dusted on food. Thanks Dr. Frenkel!


http://www.herpetologic.net/frogs/cares ... tfrogs.htm


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks, sometimes I am hesitant to post when I can't remember the specifics...hate to give bad or half correct info!

Blort...the online encyclopedia!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2005)

i alternate every other day with dendrocare and rep-cal. Both are available at http://www.dartfrog.com.


----------

